

5 year old uses $150 prosthetic hand thanks to 3d printing - anigbrowl
http://hackaday.com/2013/02/08/3d-printed-prosthetic-hand-helps-out-for-about-150/#more-94217

======
JeremyMorgan
This is awesome, brightened my day. Thanks for sharing.

